# Chris Cornell



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sept 30 - Orpheum Theatre, Vancouver, BC
Oct 9 - Massey Hall, Toronto, ON

solo acoustic shows


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Really regret not seeing him the last time he passed through Edmonton on an acoustic tour.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Liked the show much more than I anticipated. The scene was very much more an in-a-living-room vibe rather than a concert with the sit-down crowd, but Chris seemed comfortable with it. Plenty of chatting to the crowd between songs - jokes, stories, his fondness for Toronto. Thank You is the Zep tune, Nothing Compares 2 U is Prince/Sinead, Times are Changing Back is his reworking of the Dylan tune with Cornell lyrics, Threw It All Away is also Dylan. Rusty Cage was done Johnny Cash style. I Am The Highway was in there somewhere - someone yelled it out and he said "You wanna hear that? Ok." There were a few Jesus Christ Pose teases but he said it doesn't lend itself to solo acoustic treatment. He did ask his cello player Bryan to come out and try it, but no chance. Worth the $90.

B = Bryan Gibson on cello, he played mandolin on a tune as well.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

was a good show...but there is a song missing before nearly forgot my broken heart...he didn't start the show with that...
you don't know what it's like went over really well too! same with River of Deceit

i thought it was a great show...but what i couldn't tell, b/c i was in the balcony, what his amps were doing?
Bryan was running his Cello though an effect pedal too...would've been cool to see what exactly was going on

great show though!


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

And once again Ottawa is the hinterland for touring musicians. This is so effing frustratng!


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

^I second that. :/. I would have gone just to hear River of Deceit !


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Me too, Cornell is one of my favourite singers


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Just got back from seeing this show in Edmonton...awesome! Bryan on the cello (as well as a few other instruments) was fantastic as well.

I'm 41 so I grew up in the "grunge" era and voices like Cornell's and Eddie Vedder's are ones I really identify with and remember fondly. Cornell didn't disappoint, he sounded fantastic. He played stuff from all three of his bands, his solo stuff and several covers including this "One":


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I saw him Thursday night at the Victoria show and he was great. 2 1/2 hours of performance. Voice is in top form.


----------

